
Magpies' brain power may be boosted by living in larger groups - a_bonobo
http://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2018-02-08/australian-magpie-brain-power-boosted-by-group-size/9401674
======
monocasa
> The idea is the larger the group, the more relationships you have to
> maintain, said the study's lead author Ben Ashton of the University of
> Western Australia.

> "So not only do you have to remember all these individuals, but you have to
> remember your relationship with them and how to behave appropriately with
> them," Dr Ashton said.

I wouldn't be surprised if it's less the direct mental workload of managing a
larger social graph, but instead the greater chance to learn and push
themselves (particularly at a younger age) as they are exposed to more ways of
approaching problems from more peers.

~~~
gnarbarian
Competition as well. It can make people (and animals apparently) rise to the
occasion.

------
syllogism
Note that the Australian magpie is a completely different bird from the old
world magpie. They're not particularly closely related.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_magpie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_magpie)

~~~
ehnto
There is also the Auatralian Murray Magpie, which is another name for the
Magpie-lark and is also not the bird in thr article.

------
thatha7777
Don't they assume a causal relationship? Maybe those groups are bigger because
they're smarter (and they get food/other resources more effeciently).

~~~
JesseAldridge
"""

To understand how learning plays out as birds age, the scientists also tested
21 juvenile birds in the groups at 100 days after leaving the nest, and again
at 200 and 300 days.

While the youngest birds didn't exhibit any difference in their results, a
pattern started to emerge at 200 days.

"This suggests the social environment has an effect on cognitive development,"
Dr Ashton said.

"It's not purely a genetic thing, there must be some kind of environmental
factor at play."

"""

------
ineedasername
My first thought was of the hive mind of rats from Planescape Torment

------
flakGuns

      brain power
      boosted
    

These are vague terms. The birds _seem smarter_ , however I think this would
indicate little more than what can be observed in feral children, as compared
to children raised in tribal circumstances or better.

Social exposure leads to imitation and collectivized learning. The innate
intellect doesn’t change, but the limitations are expanded, since discovery
can be diversified and not everyone needs to be an autodidact across every
specialized skill.

